

The wikipedia robots.txt - franze
http://en.wikipedia.org/robots.txt

======
amikula
Can someone explain to me why this is so highly ranked? If I wanted to read
Wikipedia's robots.txt, I don't need HN to suggest it to me. It's got a bunch
more stuff than I might have expected. Other than that, what am I missing?

~~~
srl
Really, I think it's just interesting miscellany that acts as a /very/ partial
history of many of the growing pains wikipedia's had. It's amusing, and
exactly the sort of thing many in the HN crowd love.

